# Anyone ever try Bubble Cheese?



## Sparda (Aug 11, 2011)

Bubblegum x Buddha Cheese with a mix of Bubba Kush

hXXp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/big-buddha-bubble-cheese-feminized/prod_692.html

Been thinking of trying it out next as it sounds quite nice, so just wondering if anyones tried it before.


----------

